# Hydro-flame furnace schematic



## cougarkid (Jan 5, 2010)

The front furnace in the RV has a carbon monoxide leak.
Started it up a few weeks ago and the detector went off about 15 minutes later.
Furnace has been off since then.

I think it is either going to be a bad gasket or a cracked cumbustion chamber.

I can't find a good schematic of the furnace with part numbers.  All the sites I go to only show partial parts.

Hydro-flame Model 8525 Series II

I plan to pull the whole thing out and repair it.  Too cold to work on it outside (low teens all week plus snow).

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: Hydro-flame furnace schematic

hey Mike call Ken at Grand view trailer sales. Maybe he can help u out


----------



## cougarkid (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Hydro-flame furnace schematic

Well, I emailed 1 parts house and they couldn't find a chamber part number.
The other one I found on-line game me a number and price, but no picture.

I plan to pull the whole unit this weekend and find out the issue.  With any luck it will be a bad gasket, since there a quite a few in the unit.

It WILL heat again!

Mike


----------



## cougarkid (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Hydro-flame furnace schematic

Well,

Due to the holidays and our 36-hour work weeks, I got a chance to work on the furnace today.

Pulled the couch out (it is under it), disconnected all the ductwork and capped off the propane supply to it.  Went out side (12 degrees and the wind is blowing) and pulled the whole unit out.  Took it into the warehouse for a look.

After several hours of disassemlby, cleaning and general banging around, I believe we managed to get 8 mud-dobber nests out of the combustion chamber and another 2 out from around the burner.  The chamber was more-or-less blocked.

Poured a dozen or so nuts in one end and rattled them through to the other end - or so it was suppossed to go.  Took 5 or 6 tries, with banging on the chamber, to ge the nuts to fianally get through.  Every time we thought it was clean, another nest would come ratteling out.  It is clean now.

Tomorrow I have to find a gasket to seal the chamber to the burner.  I will buy gasket material and cut my own if need be.  Not bad considering it is 21 years old.  Everyhting else checks out and looks good.  Much cleaner now.  With luck, it will go back in tomorrow afternoon.

Now I have to vacuum where the couch goes before I can put it back in!

Today was the warm day for the next 4 days.  Colder and more wind coming.  Will be good to have both funaces working.

Mike


----------



## C Nash (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Hydro-flame furnace schematic

Mike when you put it back add a screen over the exhaust to keep the daubers out


----------



## cougarkid (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Hydro-flame furnace schematic

Yeah, that's a "duh"-ber move, isn't it.

Thanks Nash


----------



## cougarkid (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: Hydro-flame furnace schematic

Furnace is in and running!    (Saturday 1/9/10 - Temp hovering at 8 degrees)

There are 3 RV "stores" in town, but none had a gasket or material to make one.  The parts guy at one of them said he had never seen a cumbustion chamber still in one piece.  They are always falling apart when they get sat on the counter.  Mine looks brand new.  I could order a gasket on line for about $9, or they could order me one for about $16.  Either way, it is a week out.

So, I ended up buying high-temp gasket material at a welding shop to get it put back together.  $10 for a piece that I could cut 10 gaskets out of.  It took a bit of work to get the gasket cut, but I made 2 so I could double it up.  Original was a bit thicker than this stuff.

Cleaned up the furnace parts really well and put it all back together.  Lined the outside edge of the furnace opening in the RV with some of the butyl stripping I bought for the Water Heater.  Grabbed the furnace off the work bench, lugged it out to the RV and slid it in the hole.  One gas line and 12 screws later and it is sealed in it's home again.  Inner cover and outer door closed and locked in place.

Went inside and screwed it back to the base, vacuumed the area, hooked up the ductwork (1 square and 2 round), added some duct tape, connected the wiring and turned the thermostat up to 80 degrees.

Blower came on, igniter sparked and the burner lit.  A few seconds later there was heat coming from the vents.  No smell of gas.  Let it run for about 10 minutes and the carbon monoxide detector didn't go off.  Success!!!!!

Slid the couch back in place and bolted it back down.  Time to relax, watch TV and eat dinner.

Temps are to be down to 0 Saturday night, so dual furnaces working will be good.  Turned off all the space heaters (2) and going with just the furnaces.

Sunday morning:

Temps dipped to -2, but it is warm in the RV.  Furnaces are working great.  No detectors went off, so the clogged chamber was causing a back-up.

Mike


----------



## utmtman (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: Hydro-flame furnace schematic

Mike, sounds like you've been a busy man.  At least you are learning as you go a long which will help ya in the long run in keeping things running or fixing them yourself and save them big bucks.
Our propane jumped 20 cents from last month so we changed our water heater and fridge to electric.  Temps have been kinda nice running in the 30's during the day and still staying in double digits at night.  We may survive this winter yet.


----------



## cougarkid (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Hydro-flame furnace schematic

Lee and Fran,

Yes, propane prices do vary.
Frig is running on electric.
Heat and hot water on propane.

Was trying to get someone to come out and fill the propane tank in the RV - none would.

I checked with 4 places in town.  Quite a price swing.

RV sales/service #1:  $2.65 / gal
RV sales/service #2:  $2.60 / gal
U-Haul                   :  $3.18 / gal
Ferrullgas              :   $1.99 / gal

Guess got won my business.

Our temps are going up the next couple of days, so things are looking better.  It only went down to 20 last night - big change from the low teens we have been having.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Hydro-flame furnace schematic

I'd bet that Ferrullgas was $2.99 / gal. instead of "$1.99 / gal."


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Hydro-flame furnace schematic

ALL I can say it is no where around those number here. It is running 3.50 a gal. I did manage to get mine filled at GTS back in the fall at his M&G. got a good deal. But I never did ask what it was per gallon. And I still have over a 1/2 tank left in it. My propane tank for my gas logs in the house cost me 91.00 to fill it up and that 26 gallons. :laugh:


----------



## cougarkid (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Hydro-flame furnace schematic

Ferrullgas was $1.99 a gallon.  Not a type-o!

Wrote it down when I called them.

Got a reciept with that on it when I bought it.

Surprized me, too.  But I bought it anyway!

Mike


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Hydro-flame furnace schematic

Wow! That's somewhere you should be buying it from and reselling it!


----------



## cougarkid (Jan 18, 2010)

Re: Hydro-flame furnace schematic

Checked with Ferrullgas again and it is now $2.49 a gallon.  Guess I just got a lucky fill.

Furnace is heating great, but now has developed an intermitant high-pitched fan squeal.  Doesn't do it all the time or everytime it runs.  Guess I will pull the motor and try lubing the bearings.

At least it is going to be in the 40's this week!


----------



## cougarkid (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Hydro-flame furnace schematic

Well,

The squeal got worse so I decided to take a look.  Took the plastic cover off.  Cages were a bit hard to spin.

Got some WD-40 up on the bearings on both ends.  Cages turn easier now.

Closed everthing up and it is runnig quietly now.  Time will tell.


----------



## brodavid (Feb 5, 2010)

Re: Hydro-flame furnace schematic

or you left a mad dauber in it,


----------



## cougarkid (Feb 9, 2010)

Re: Hydro-flame furnace schematic



> brodavid - 2/5/2010  1:45 PM
> 
> or you left a mad dauber in it,



Hope not!  Too cold for them now anyway! :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 6, 2010)

Re: Hydro-flame furnace schematic



Thanks to Cindy for quick action on a scam that was here.


----------

